# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Salary Status RSI Belgium

## candida

Hi Maciamo,Please apologize me for posting a new thread but I couldn't find anything by searching (both in in the internet and previous posts).After my job interview in Brussels two days ago, I've received an offer with the salary status RSI Belgium which means (according to the recruiter) that I would pay less taxes than a regular Belgian (just 23% instead of over 40%) because I'm going to be hired on a special condition. I asked him why the Belgian state discriminates against its own citizens in favor of foreigners, he replied that they try to make Belgium more attractive for qualified people.. He also said I only need a work permit, not a residence permit (how can I work without residing in Belgium is a confusing point, though.. I've looked up RSI Belgium a bit but all information I've found was in French and Google Translate wasn't quite helpful. My questions are:- Should I make sure that this expat condition is genuine and taxes for foreigners are lower?- Can I get naturalized after working three years as an expat (I'm not an EU citizen)? Certainly I would be living in Belgium and paying taxes even they would be lower. I would own an apartment and an permanent address with a proper job.

----------

